# What Cubing Timer Do You Use?



## CoderGuru (Nov 1, 2021)

Just want to know what timers people use


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 1, 2021)

timer.cubing.net


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 1, 2021)

qqtimer or cstimer.


----------



## Flowkap (Nov 1, 2021)

Would use Cubedesk if mobile support would be there.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm planning to change to speedtimer!!


----------



## Burrito (Mar 2, 2022)

Flowkap said:


> Would use Cubedesk if mobile support would be there.


They added a beta version so try using the app


----------



## Magmatic (Mar 2, 2022)

When I'm heating up water for tea or coffee in the microwave, I scramble randomly until the time reaches 1:15, then I examine the cube for 15 seconds, then I solve. When done, I check the time remaining. The math is pretty easy.


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Mar 2, 2022)

Twisty Timer 
It's an android app timer


----------

